# Windows 10 Issues/Recent Upgrade from Windows 7 to 10



## BellaChik (Jul 23, 2015)

I recently upgraded my Dell PC (Windows 7 ServicePack 1, 32bit), I noticed that my Taskbar and Start menu were not working the next evening after upgrading, but it worked the day prior. When I press the Start button on the Taskbar it doesn't work, the Windows Key on my keyboard does not bring it up neither. The search box, sound, network, notifications and date/time on taskbar are also unresponsive when clicked on. 

Also, I noticed issues with Explorer and the Windows Store Icons when I try clicking them; they both give me this message:
(Message Sender indicates explorer.exe -- it has the red "X" icon and simply says "Class not registered"

It did work before, right after upgrade, but since all this happened I keep finding other bugs/problems.

I really hope to find an answer soon or for Microsoft to hurry up and patch this bug.. not being able to access the start menu, apps and other programs is VERY FRUSTRATING!!! 

Thanks for any help/suggestions in advanced

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 32 bit
Processor: Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU E5200 @ 2.50GHz, x64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 6
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3326 Mb
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon HD 3450, 256 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 609927 MB, Free - 520179 MB; E: Total - 461899 MB, Free - 131643 MB; F: Total - 14999 MB, Free - 11843 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0RY007
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

If you have a good (tested) backup of your personal data files and you have CD's or Downloads of your programs then you may consider a clean install of W10.

If you have concerns about Activation of a clean install then the following quote will assist in understanding the process.



> ..... _The basic process is that when you perform an upgrade to Windows 10 (over a genuine Windows 7 or 8.1 system), an anonymous and unique hardware hash is generated that is based on your systems hardware configuration. Since it is anonymous, you do not have to use a Microsoft Account. This hardware hash is generated even if you choose to install Windows 10 with a Local Account.
> 
> That same hardware hash is sent to Microsoft servers and a corresponding certificate is created to validate your systems activation status. From this point forward any future installs, including one where you delete all partitions and install Windows 10 from scratch, will be activated because of that unique hardware hash and the corresponding certificate. Since it is all stored on Microsofts servers there is no reason for us to keep a backup either._
> .....
> extracted from article by Richard Hay


You will also find this information to be helpful.

http://winsupersite.com/windows-10/how-make-sure-your-free-copy-windows-10-activated

T.


----------



## BellaChik (Jul 23, 2015)

Well, I decided to *uninstall McAfee antivirus and anything McAfee related, restarted and now ALL the issues I had posted about are fixed!*

There is still something going on that I forgot to mention in my first post. When my computer has been restarted or powered up from when it has been off, the taskbar and desktop will flash continuously for a minute or so, then it stops. Any ideas?

Thanks so much for responding.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

I don't have any ideas about the Taskbar and Desktop problem - which must be very annoying.

However, I agree that you don't need a 3rd-party AV product. Since the start of W8.1 I have discontinued the use of 3rd-party AV software on all W8.1 and W10 computers and use Microsoft's Windows Defender and Firewall and Malwarebytes Premium Anti-Malware. (XP, Vista and W7 computers still require 3rd-party AV).

Together with sensible online surfing, these defences have proved to be more than adequate on W8.1 and W10.

T.


----------



## BellaChik (Jul 23, 2015)

I completely agree. I had McAfee and AVG on this desktop, and way before I upgraded to 10 I had uninstalled McAfee, sometime after upgrading it reappeared, so I uninstalled anything McAfee and after restart, BOOM, it was fixed! I do have malwarebytes, but I still have AVG installed, which I was also thinking of uninstalling. You recommend yes I assume? Thanks


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

BellaChik said:


> ..... I do have malwarebytes, but I still have AVG installed, which I was also thinking of uninstalling. You recommend yes I assume? Thanks  ....


Yes, I recommend uninstalling AVG.

The problem is that you should never have two AV products installed and active on the same computer at the same time. Therefore if you want to use AVG you must disable Windows Defender or the other way around.

It must be remembered that Malwarebytes (Free or Premium) is not an AV product and therefore Malwarebytes and an AV product will not create conflicts. If fact Malwarebytes must be used in parallel with an AV product such as Windows Defender because it provides a layer of security in addition to an AV product.

In my view, W8.1 or W10 Firewall is better than any 3rd-party product because it does the same job but is much more tightly integrated into the OS than any 3rd-party product could be.

T.


----------



## BellaChik (Jul 23, 2015)

Thank you, yes I am aware what malwarebytes is, however thank you for your advice. I am going to uninstall AVG and turn on Windows Defender. You're the second guy who's smart with computers to say you only use Defender and malwarebytes. Thanks again!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Amberlee:

If you had McAfee and AVG and have uninstalled them, you should run their removal tools afterwards so they can find and remove their leftover file and registry debris.

http://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/mcafee_consumer_product_removal_tool.html

Select the author's site link.

http://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/avg_remover.html

Select the 32-bit version link.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------

